
South African government to pay for Samsung Knox - nevi-me
https://twitter.com/WenkhosiDlamini/status/1285873333557501953
======
nevi-me
This isn't really newsworthy, but I'm bringing it up because I'm very
concerned about ethics in pricing when dealing with non-technical clients.

Context: one of the poorest provinces/states in the country is spending money
to lease Samsung tablets for learners. The tweet breaks down the cost. One of
the items being billed is Samsung Knox software (or whatever else related to
it).

1 USD is about 17 Rand.

